# Avvio dei moduli al boot

## trespass

Salve a tutti, ho cercato sui vecchi post e sugli how-to, però fanno riferimento a distribuzioni "diverse" da gentoo.. non riesco a far caricare all'avvio il module ide-scsi e avviarlo a mano ogni volta è una seccatura! Devo aggiungere l'alias in etc/modules.conf? come si fa? grazie mille per l'aiuto   :Laughing: 

massimo.

----------

## maur8

A quanto so i moduli in Gentoo vanno specificati in /etc/modules.autoload. A me funziona con la scheda audio.

Ciao,

Maur8

----------

